# HTC Windows Phone 8 models announced



## elbows (Sep 19, 2012)

I've not had much time to study the spec yet but oh my eyes, some of the colours are great but oh that yellow colour, reminds me of a pair of bright socks I owned in the late 80's.



Details here:

http://www.zdnet.com/windows-phone-8x-by-htc-full-specs-7000004504/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice looking phone, I quite like the yellow!


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2012)

They look great. A real refreshing design.


----------



## Chz (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like Nokia has some competition on the WP8 front then. I hope HTC manages to promote those a bit better than their Android phones this year. They were nice hardware, but vanished without a trace. (bias: I bought a One S)


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2012)

Its refreshing to see that HTC have hired a designer and come out from directly ripping off the iPhone, the combination of W8m and those nice handsets prove its possible.

I like the bright coloured ones. Would be tempted to try it, but Windows phone does not have a a decent sat nav application in its store. Memory is a bit of an issue too.

I wonder at the cost of the 8X?


----------



## Favelado (Sep 23, 2012)

The reviewer sounds like a Speak 'n Spell.


----------



## c01642 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nokia drive is good and its been made available to all win 8 manufacturers.

http://conversations.nokia.com/2012/06/20/nokia-drive-for-all-windows-phone-8-smartphones/


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/software/375709/nokia-drive

I'm use to CoPilot, its very good indeed and the latest version only cost me 15 quid and I got active traffic for free at one of the updates which is quite good, saved me a few long waits with clever detours.

I suppose that Nokia solution is good for free and would probably get by on it, but I would want a pro sat nav company to do one, lots of the other software I use is on there including Spotify. Strangely this is a deal breaker for me. The hardware is cool, OS looks great. Software base is lacking.


----------

